# Vorstellung einer kleinen Künstlerseite :)



## Pendron (19. Juni 2012)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Hallo zusammen,*[/font]​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass nicht jedem dieser Thread gefallen wird, möchte ich euch die Künstlerseite einer sehr guten Freundin von mir vorstellen.*[/font]​*[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ihr Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei auf Fanarts / Manga und ähnlichem (so super viel Ahnung habe ich davon leider nicht, sonst würde ich im Detail näher darauf eingehen ^^).​Sicherlich ist sie kein absoluter Profi, dennoch muss ich sagen, sie zeichnet in einer Art und Weise, wie manche sicherlich nur träumen können.​[/font]**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Nungut, ich hoffe ich habe ein wenig Interesse geweckt ​[/font]**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal bei ihr vorbeischaut und vielleicht der eine oder andere einen kleinen like dalässt.​[/font]**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]http://www.facebook.com/Elairen​[/font]**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Liebe Grüße,​[/font]**[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Pendron​[/font]*​


----------



## Beckenblockade (20. Juni 2012)

Ist das jetzt Musik, TV oder Kino?


----------

